# macbook water damage



## wee (Oct 7, 2006)

i spilled some water into the vents of the back. the screen went blank but the power light was still on. now its drying with the battery taken out. any solutions, advice, or hope?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, after letting it dry for a week (yes, that long), put the battery back in and plug it in and turn it on. if you get nothing, then the macbook is in fact hosed, and you will have to send it to an apple repair center to get it fixed.


----------

